# David Brown 880 Implematic?



## TrxR (Dec 15, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if the crank and rod bearings are still available for the 4cyl Diesel 880 David brown?

Thanks


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You may want to try your local Case IH dealer as David Brown was acquired in the early 70's by the then J I Case company. I own a 990 and have purchased many parts from my local dealer.


----------

